# Another puberty concern



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello all, so as some of you know, Kashi is around 5 months old now.

Maybe it's just today, but tonight he has been much more aggressive than usual with me.

I've been reading about some hedgies going through puberty, so I was wondering if he was going through puberty right now?

His exercise level and food intake have been the same. I have, I admit, been spending a little less time with him than usual the past two weeks or so because school has been busy.

I've still taken him out of his cage to cuddle, but I haven't really been "handling" him. He does fine in foot baths and everything, but today when I tried to pet him on his favorite spot he started huffing and tried to bite me? @[email protected] and he's ok with sleeping on me if he's covered, but he's been acting all restless ever since I tried petting him a few minutes ago.

I've just never seen him act this way, even when he was going through quilling @[email protected]

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

One thing that came to mind..did you take him out at a different time tonight? I notice that sometimes depending on what time in the day determines their behavior. When mine are sleepy they are super laid back and calm. If I get them out in the evening they are still very calm but if I happen to get them out when its during their activity hours they don't cooperate as much because they are wanting to wheel and carry on with their nightly routine. This may not be your case but I thought I'd throw it out there since you said that school was busy and I thought it might be a possibility that you got them out at a time you normally wouldn't


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> One thing that came to mind..did you take him out at a different time tonight? I notice that sometimes depending on what time in the day determines their behavior. When mine are sleepy they are super laid back and calm. If I get them out in the evening they are still very calm but if I happen to get them out when its during their activity hours they don't cooperate as much because they are wanting to wheel and carry on with their nightly routine. This may not be your case but I thought I'd throw it out there since you said that school was busy and I thought it might be a possibility that you got them out at a time you normally wouldn't


Well I took him out earlier than usual (I usually take him out around 10-11 PM when the lights are dimmed in my room), but even with that, he's never acted this aggressive before :shock:

He's always been so good natured, I'm really shocked at his behavior o_o"


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm pondering maybe weather, but its probably more cause I'm on a weather study kick, but we do have this tropical depression moving through our region, I know my guys are acting a touch oddly since yesterday. I just had a very unsual thing happen, Loki who is like a vampire about the light in the room, just came out in the full brightness and ate his mealies, I had just finished the nightly cage cleaning and food/water changing and hadn't even sat down, I hear lip smacking noises and look over and he's going to town on them. He looked around for some more and then retreated back into his house. For kicks I gave him a couple of extra, and he did it again. Its just very unlike him.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> I'm pondering maybe weather, but its probably more cause I'm on a weather study kick, but we do have this tropical depression moving through our region, I know my guys are acting a touch oddly since yesterday. I just had a very unsual thing happen, Loki who is like a vampire about the light in the room, just came out in the full brightness and ate his mealies, I had just finished the nightly cage cleaning and food/water changing and hadn't even sat down, I hear lip smacking noises and look over and he's going to town on them. He looked around for some more and then retreated back into his house. For kicks I gave him a couple of extra, and he did it again. Its just very unlike him.


That is very strange :S
I'm hoping it's just a bad day or something for him, but I have NEVER seen him be so aggressive >_>
It has been getting colder over here, but that can't be it since my room is a very constant temperature and I have my CHE set up...

Maybe it's because I was up later than usual last night? I was studying for an exam, and I had one of my lights on (the one on my desk). It wasn't bright enough to make him mistake that it was the day, but he only came out to eat and drink some water and only got on his wheel later on when I turned off the light to go to bed. Do you think maybe he's just grumpy because he was thrown off-schedule?

Maybe he's just restless because he didn't get to run as much hmmm


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He did it again
He's unusually huffy :? 
Whenever I try to pet him he freaks out  

No idea what's going on T-T


----------

